# leopard gecko's eyes



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

hi 

can somebody please explain the different type of leopard geckos eyes please?

what morph = type of eye... etc etc

*close up pictures would help a lot thanks*

andy


----------



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

super snow= solid eye
r.a.p.t.o.r= snake eye, ruby eye

thats all i can think of off the top of my head lol but if you go on leopardgecko.com you might be able to find information on the different leo eyes


----------



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

rainwater albino eye












mack snow eye 











super snow eye 











r.a.p.t.o.r










snake eye











sorry pics are a bit big lol


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

a tremper eye









a ''deformed'' eye









and another..











a normal eye!


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

Might want to note that RW albino eyes are usually slightly pinker in colour, will put up a pic of mine to show shortly.


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

can i just say thankyou for the pictures great help from everyone thanks 

super snow eye, is solid black?

snake eye? is this halh & half different colours

are there names for the others?

or is a tremper eye just a tremper eye? like the picture you posted of the raptor is called a ruby eye


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

tremper have have red veins


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

cheers freeky


----------

